#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-26
<losik> Nevíte někdo jak v GEANY nastavit, aby se otevírala s již načtenými soubory od posledního vypnutí?
<FrostyX> losik: ja kdyz vypnu geany, nekde se ulozi seznam otevrenych souboru a kdyz pak spustim geany bez nejakych parametru, tak se ty soubory automaticky otevrou. To je vychozi nastaveni (nebo aspon u me bylo)
<losik> asi sem se neměl rýpat v tom nastavení.. :D
<Chinese_soup> Ctrl+Alt+P -> Hlavní -> Při spuštění -> zaškrtnout Načíst soubory z posledního sezení?
<Chinese_soup> sice jsem tu nebyl takže nevím přesně o co jde, ale nevadí :)
<Chinese_soup> a ukládá se to do ~/.config/geany/geany.conf [files]->recent_files
<SquirrelCZE> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZE> lidi, co pouziva ubuntu na detekci bluetooth?
<SquirrelCZE> protoze arch mi to nechce najit
<SquirrelCZE> (bt adapter)
<SquirrelCZE> pritom ubuntu ho detekovalo v pohode
<losik> Chinese_soup: děkuju. Nebyla zadána "Výchozí Cesta". Ale nasměroval jsi mě k vyřešení problému.. díky
<Chinese_soup> není zač :) sice too late, ale není zač!
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-27
<fr3ax> morning :)
<Chinese_soup> mornin'
<starejbar> hoj, pujde na 8,04 zkompilovat flash player nebo to nemam ani zkouset? z balicku to nejde a starsi se asi splasit neda
<starejbar> aha tak vyreseno, chce to jen trosku vic hledat :)
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX je lepsi psat vice stranek a posilat si to pomoci post nebo lepsi udelat vse do jedne stranky ?
<[[Rattenak]]> jo a cau :D
<FrostyX> hoj
<FrostyX> bohuzel nechapu
<[[Rattenak]]> dejme tomu ze mas stranku kde mas registraci ale pred samotnima kolonkama jako je nick...a.podobne.. mas jeste napsano "pro registraci kliknete zde"
<[[Rattenak]]> mam vytvorit 2 php nebo vse psat do 1 ?
<[[Rattenak]]> 1 php/html ktere bude jen odkazovat a 2 php kde budou kolonky
<[[Rattenak]]> a 3 php to spracuje
<FrostyX> treba v tomto pripade bych to udelal do dvou souboru. Prihlasovani a regisrace jsou 2 uplne jine veci
<[[Rattenak]]> nebo radsi narvat vse do 1 ?
<[[Rattenak]]> a to spracovani ?
<[[Rattenak]]> bud to muzu spracovat na 1 strance vse nebo si to odeslu na druhou
<[[Rattenak]]> a tam se to spracuje
<FrostyX> ted uz bych to udelal uplne jinak, ale jeste nedavno bych udelal pouze 2 soubory. Jeden pro registraci, druhy pro login. Kazdy by obsahoval ten formular a jeho spracovani
<[[Rattenak]]> bavim se jen o registraci
<[[Rattenak]]> ok takze vse dojedne
<FrostyX> tak kdyz se budem bavit jen o registraci, tak bych to nacpal do jednoho souboru
<[[Rattenak]]> a co kdys tam budu mit pak dalsi dalsi kolonky ... provedou se jedny a pak dalsi
<[[Rattenak]]> porad jedna stranka ?
<FrostyX> A k cemu ty dalsi kolonky budou ? Jestli dalsi krok registrace, tak bych to asi vsechno nacpal do jednoho souboru. Ale to uz je kazdyho vec. kdyz se ti bude zdat ten soubor dlouhy nebo neprehledny, nic ti nebrani, to rozdelit do vice
<[[Rattenak]]> to je ale pak celkem nebezpecne s tim postem ze to muzes i z jineho serveru odeslat a to jako by nic
<[[Rattenak]]> protoze nate strance kde jsou ty 2 kolonky se nebudou overovat ty prvni
<FrostyX> No a co ze si poslu ty data z jineho serveru. Vsak si je osetris jestli jsou v takovem formatu jaky ti vyhovuje. 
<[[Rattenak]]> ale oni je uz neposlou na overovani tech prvnich kolonek
<[[Rattenak]]> oni je poslou hnedka na ty druhe kde se bude overovat zas neco jineho
<FrostyX> No tak si muzes napriklad vsechny prvni kolonky ulozit do pole, na druhe strance to pole ulozit do input hidden a kdyz to pak odesles, budes mit v $_POST data z kolonek na "druhe strance" a v $_POST['nazev_hiddenu'][...] kolonky "prvni stranky"
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX kdys mam podminku
<[[Rattenak]]>  if (empty($_POST['nazev'])  ) 
<[[Rattenak]]> jak dotoho narvu dalsi podminky
<[[Rattenak]]> jako aby mi to zkontrolvalo jestli jsou vyplnene i dalsi posty
<FrostyX> vygoogli si "php slozene podminky"
<[[Rattenak]]> diky
<[[Rattenak]]> ale nemuzu najit jak se pise aby mi to nebralo mezery
<FrostyX> jake mezery ?
<[[Rattenak]]> space
<FrostyX> ale kde ty mezery jsou ?
<[[Rattenak]]> uprostred slova
<FrostyX> jo uz si vzpominam
<FrostyX> zkusim
<FrostyX> a nebo ne. Ty napises do inputu "Nejaky text" a chces aby se ta mezera odstranila ?
<[[Rattenak]]> ee kdys napisu do inputu mezeru napise mi to ze nesmim
<FrostyX> Jo tak
<FrostyX> tak to se ti bude hodit funkce preg_patch
<FrostyX> *preg_matc
<FrostyX> kurva
<FrostyX> preg_match
<[[Rattenak]]> to je funkce primo na filtrovani urcitich znaku ne ?
<FrostyX> Vyhleda v urcitem retezci shodu se zadanym regularnim vyrazem. 
<FrostyX> takze ji predas hodnotu, kterou ziskas z formulare a regulerni vyraz pro vyhledani mezery. Kdyz ji tam najde, vrati 1, kdyz ne, vrati 0
<[[Rattenak]]> se mi to zda zbytecne slozite
<[[Rattenak]]> jako pochoil jsem to
<FrostyX> a jak jednoduseji to chces resit ?
<[[Rattenak]]> sem nekde videl jak to maji resene u mailu
<[[Rattenak]]> no sel jsem nato opacne
<[[Rattenak]]> povolil jsem to co se muze psat
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-28
<h00ked_> koukam, ze upgrade fora se moc nepovedl asi :D
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<[[Rattenak]]> kde tu mam chybu
<[[Rattenak]]> echo "www stranky serveru<br> <input value=".$zjisti['popis']." type=\"text\" name=\"www\"> <br> ";
<[[Rattenak]]> kdys udelam 	$zjisti = $zjisti['www'] ; a pak do   <input value=".$zjisti zadam jen $zjisti tak to jede
<[[Rattenak]]> ale s tema zavorkama hranatima ne
<[[Rattenak]]> dit to mam slozene dobre ne ?
<[[Rattenak]]> tak si to vse preedu do tech bezavorek
<[[Rattenak]]> bude to sice prasecina ale tak co uz
<FrostyX> Rattenak: nevim co ti to dela nebo nedela, ale mas tam trosku spatne uvozovky. mel bys to mit takto "www stranky serveru<br> <input value=\"".$zjisti['popis']."\" type=\"text\" name=\"www\"> <br> ";
<FrostyX> nicmene neni nic jednodussiho nez pro html parametry pouzivat uvozovky a pro php apostrofy. usetris si naprosto zbytecne a matouci escapovani
<FrostyX> [[Rattenak]]: odepsal jsem ti 
<h00ked_> mno, uz to forum vypada lip, ale porad tam jsou chybicky :)
<FrostyX> ale byl jsi tu pripojeny jen za Rattenak ...
<[[Rattenak]]> FrostyX preposli
<FrostyX> Rattenak: nevim co ti to dela nebo nedela, ale mas tam trosku spatne uvozovky. mel bys to mit takto "www stranky serveru<br> <input value=\"".$zjisti['popis']."\" type=\"text\" name=\"www\"> <br> ";
<FrostyX> <FrostyX> nicmene neni nic jednodussiho nez pro html parametry pouzivat uvozovky a pro php apostrofy. usetris si naprosto zbytecne a matouci escapovani
<[[Rattenak]]> jo diky
<[[Rattenak]]> nemuzu najit na google script na upload obrazku co bere i rozmery
<[[Rattenak]]> a uz mam
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-29
<_hubert_> Custe kluci. :)) Muzu mit takovy dotaz tykajici se programovani? Co znamena slovo mezi podtrzitkama? Treba __name__ apod.? Muzete mi pomoct? Diky. :)
<FrostyX> a co to je za jazyk ?
<_hubert_> Momentalne Python, ale videl jsem to i u PHP..
<FrostyX> tak pro php mas informace tu http://php.net/manual/en/language.constants.predefined.php
<FrostyX> u pythonu nevim
<_hubert_> Chapu to dobre tak, ze to je (minimalne v php) tak trochu spis informativni? Jenom ukazuje treba co je to za soubor a tak?
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> nebo kdyz chces ve tide vypsat jeji nazev, pouzijes __CLASS__ atd ...  V pythonu ale nevim jaky ma vyznam pouzivani tech podtrzitek
<_hubert_> Jo tak. Diky moc. :) 
<_hubert_> Systemove specialni metody. Hmm.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-09-30
<ZOMBitch> lol
<jp_Hranice> Nazdar !
<jp_Hranice> Mám problém se synchronizací kontaktů přez Ubuntu One. Vým, že ono to do nedávna nefungovalo, byly chyby v couchdb-bin ( myslím ). Nevíte jek to je ?
<h00ked__> debilni agregace.... :/
<ZOMBitch> neasi
<h00ked__> vole to je fofr... si pro to radsi skocim osobne do ostravy...
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked__> omg 99,99% a DIE.... asi si jdu hodit masli
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-01
<Vojta1> ahoj, je prosímvás nějaká jednoduchá cesta jak sdílet kabelové internetové připojení s android telefonem? Zkoušel jsem vytvořit novou wifi síť, to ovšem nefunguje (nezobrazuje to žádný signál) a zkoušel jsem to i normálně přes usb, to ale taky nějak nefunguje...
<h00ked> hm.... napadla me celkem zajimava kravina, schvalne jestli to conky zvladne :D
<FrostyX> jestli to zvladnes ty, ....
<h00ked> mno.. chci zkusit dostat do conky informace o sitovce na routeru :D
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> krucinal, mocp se mi nejak jebe... :/
<Chinese_soup> moc se jebe
<Chinese_soup> strašně moc!
<h00ked> mi povidej :D
<h00ked> mocp: interface_elements.c:3891: iface_set_mixer_value: Předpoklad „value >= 0 && value <= 100“ nesplněn.                                                    ││
<h00ked> a nechce se hnout :D
<FrostyX> moc je moc naprd
<Chinese_soup> takže!
<Chinese_soup> h00ked: OSS!
<Chinese_soup> jdi to přepsat!
<Chinese_soup> oprav to a budeš za hrdinu
<Chinese_soup> pro pár lidí
<h00ked> no vis jak.. ja to mam opravene... ale mocp tvrdi ze ne :D
<Chinese_soup> udelej si mocp-h00ked
<Chinese_soup> a pošli to do všech repozitářů co najdeš!
<h00ked> tak se chytil
<Chinese_soup> pche
<Chinese_soup> mohl si být slavný contributor!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> kdyby to neslo, tak bych se na to vykaslal a pouzival neco jinyho :D
<Chinese_soup> já vím :D
<h00ked> ale tu sitovku netusim jak na ni na potvoru... to bude asi orisek :/
<Chinese_soup> zkus louskacek
<h00ked> jak narvat do conky cestu s mezerama? zpetny lomitka ten parchant nebere :D
<Chinese_soup> co uvozovky?
<Chinese_soup> nebo si napis vlastni conky!
<Chinese_soup> co to bude umet i s escapovanyma mezerama!
<h00ked> uvozovky to uspesne ignoruje
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-02
<TomasBrincil> Amy, jdem zejtra do Å¡koly?
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<TomasBrincil> hoj
<DoNtIkE> potreboval bych poradit
<Benik> povidej ;)
<DoNtIkE> nainstaloval jsem matce ubuntu
<Benik> s tim ti neporadim
<DoNtIkE> drive pouzivala xp kde bylo icq
<TomasBrincil> pidgin, empathy
<DoNtIkE> a potreboval bych nejaky icq klient ktery umi prijmat a odesilat sms
<TomasBrincil> http://code.google.com/p/esmska/
<Benik> esmska
<Benik> sice to neni ICQ klient, ale kvalitni Java klient na odesilani smsek pres brany operatoru
<DoNtIkE> uz jsem se na to dival ale nevim jestli umi i prijmat sms
<Benik> no vidis, mas tu i odkaz :-D
<TomasBrincil> umí jen odesílat
<Benik> a ono neco umi prijmat smsky?
<TomasBrincil> ICQ ano
<DoNtIkE> ano, ofi icq umi prijmat sms
<Benik> A ty smsky se posilaji na ICQ cislo?
<DoNtIkE> ano
<Benik> a k cemu je to dobre ? :-D
<TomasBrincil> dobiješ odesílateli
<DoNtIkE> to nevim, ale moje matka to vyzaduje :D
<TomasBrincil> máš to centralizované
<Benik> tak na Ubuntu o nicem takovem nevim, max ICQ pres WINE, ale to je nepohodlne a celkem nepouzitelne.
<TomasBrincil> tvoje matka bude schopná přijímat smsky na telefonu
<TomasBrincil> icq je pro ubuntu taky
<DoNtIkE> no moc se me to pres wine nechce delat :D
<Benik> Nainstaluj ji Pidgin + esemesku a k notebooku ji dej mobil :-D
<DoNtIkE> dobra rada. Zkusim navrhnout
<TomasBrincil> http://www.icq.com/download/linux/en
<DoNtIkE> Děkuji za rady. 
<Benik> np
<Benik> Stejne nechapu, proc chce nekdo ofic. ICQ
<DoNtIkE> ICQ ja vubec nepouzivam. Bohuzel moje mamu nelze presvedcit
<Benik> jasne
<Tomas_Halfar> .
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-27
<Snehurka> partyboj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-09-30
<BeliasNDS> parada jaem pripojeny na itc pres nintendo xD
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-24
* katka changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: 10 Rokov Ubuntu | Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské Ubuntu komunity | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské Ubuntu komunity | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/ |
<katka> pft
<vlca> :D
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: chanserv je zmrd xD
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské Ubuntu komunity | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/ |
<EvilThursday> !seen hobbit
<LukX84> Někdo na pokec o Ubuntu?KUbuntu?
<drama_queen> jasne, nevadi ze používám fedoru?
<LukX84> nevadí
<drama_queen> ale o ubuntu viem kokot
<drama_queen> a este som opity
<LukX84> jde mi o to jestli jsi vyzkoušel více distribucí
<drama_queen> :)
<LukX84> to máš blbé
<drama_queen> za zivot, mnoho
<drama_queen> ale vela z toho uz neplati
<drama_queen> taky mandrake uz neexistuje
<drama_queen> inac, zapni si utf8
<LukX84> kterou distribuci považuješ za nejlépe vyvíjenou vím že je to ubuntu ale to se mi nelíbí spíš uvažuju o mandrivě
<LukX84> ako to mam zapnut??
 * drama_queen netusi jakeho mas klienta, ale zda sa ze z doby m
<drama_queen> kamennej
<drama_queen> najlepsie vyladenu
<drama_queen> hm
<LukX84> to asi jo irc používam ode dneška takže tomu moc nerozumím netušil jsem že to ještě existuje 
<LukX84> používám x-chat
<drama_queen> opensuse vraj
<drama_queen> leboich vyvojari niesi taki sprosti aby odpurucali cudziu distribuciu
<LukX84> nelíbí se mi prostředí unity nejlépší je asi kde4
<drama_queen> hlavne tam su neni dementne deb baliky :)
<drama_queen> no, tak opensuse
<LukX84> neznáš nějaké zajímavé fígle ohledne pc co neznám???
<drama_queen> citanie dokumentacie
 * drama_queen ducks
<LukX84> k experimentování s linuxama jsem se vrátil po pár letech a dost se změnilo už nejsou takové problémy s balíkama
<drama_queen> v ubuntu teda su kamarat
<drama_queen> jal v kazdom debiane
<drama_queen> ani nie tak s balikmy ako s retardovanym package manazerom
 * drama_queen nechce odhovarat
<LukX84> trošku chybí podrobné popisky programů člověk ani občas neví co instaluje
<drama_queen> :)
<jednorozec> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-25
<drama_queen> příliš žluťoučký kůň úpěl ďábelské ódy
<jdrab> http://youtu.be/fpwhA-LdOHo
<vojta_> Ahoj je tu nejaky cech?
<lisca> nie, vsecko horne uhry
<vojta_> co to znamena?
<lisca> co?
<lisca> "nie" alebo "vsecko horne uhry"
<lisca> to prve je negativna odpoved
<vojta_> vim
<vojta_> ale co je horne uhry?
<lisca> geograficke oznacenie povodu osadenstva kanalu a jeho etnicke zaradenie
<vojta_> :D ok
<lisca> a locale
<lisca> LC_ALL=horne_UHRY.utf-8 mame
<vojta_> jo, to mi stačí :)
<lisca> neverim, to hovoris zo slusnosti
<lisca> v skutocnosti chces pocut viac
<vojta_> opravdu ne... :) O.o
<vojta_> uz musim ahoj
<lisca> cau
<lisca> zastav sa este niekedy
<lisca> prijemne sme si pokecali
<lisca> skvely pan
<lisca> sympatak
<downward_spiral> http://www.techcentral.ie/22672/munich-counters-end-of-windows-xp-support-by-offering-ubuntu?_escaped_fragment_=#
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-26
<sunny_> potreboval by som pomoct, skusal som wifi kluc WN722N a teraz mi nefunguje moja integrovana wifi...
<lisca> wifi kluc, ujo?
<lisca> co to je?
<lisca> aha
<lisca> a s cim ste hybali, ujo?
<lisca> aha aha
<lisca> nefunguje znamena co?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-09-28
<vojta> Mam problem - kdyz si chci kopirovat videa z fotaku, tak to vubec nekopiruje - nepracuje :( Nevite co s tim?
<vojta> Je to nekdo?
<vojta> aha
<vojta> nikdo
<vojta> :(
<vojta> halo
<drama_queen> lol dako rychlo
<liscatko> drama_queen: netrpezlive
<drama_queen> pffcht!!1
#ubuntu-cz 2014-09-28
<mororo> zdar
<mororo> nebojte zatim nic nechci :-D 
<mororo> Zatim me ubuntu rozciluje ale tim xchatem ma plus
<mororo> existuje nějakej dobrej downloader filmu ? 
<mirda> ahoj:)
<mirda> ubuntu me rozcilovalo tak dlouho az jsem presel na debian a nic neresim:)
<mirda> downloader filmu.. primo na filmy neni asi nic, dobre jsou veci jako freerapid downloader na tahani z uloz.to nebo z jinych ulozist
<mirda> nebo jdownloader ale tam nevim jestli momentalne funguje uloz.to
<mirda> oba jsou java
<mirda> jinak torrenty a tak ruzne
<mirda> torrenty na vlastni riziko (upload)
<mororo> mirda, diky, jake prostredi debian ma ? 
<mororo> mam docela slabej notebook a chtěl jsem něco nenaročného přesto schopného s apachem a netbeans :-) možna další blbosti :) 
<mororo> vim ze debian je spise serverovy system
<mirda> mororo: debian ma momentalne jako vychozi prostredi gnome3.. http://www.abclinuxu.cz/zpravicky/gnome-vychozim-prostredim-na-debianu
<mirda> ale ja to nepouzivam
<mirda> pouzivam Trinity, fork KDE3.5
<mirda> https://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<mirda> ohledne nenarocnosti TDE je myslim vserikajici to, ze KDE 3.5 bezelo naprosto plynule na serveru s Pentiem 3 a nejakou podivnou grafikou s 8 MB graficke pameti
<mirda> mam i7-950 s grafikou nvidia quadro fx 3700 (512 MB gpu ram) a pouzivam toto nenarocne prostredi, ktere mi naprosto vyhovuje a je hodne konfigurovatelne
<mirda> debian neni spise serverovy system, je to univerzalni system, ktery se hodne pouziva i na serverech
<mirda> netbeans neznam z uzivatelskeho hlediska, vim jen ze to je vyvojove prostredi a je napsany v jave takze na slabsi hw moc nedoporucuju
<mirda> ale uvidis jak ti to pofici
<mirda> na slabsi hw bych doporucil spise lighttpd, ja to pouzivam take
<mirda> ale jsou tam urcite rozdily oproti apache co se tyce konfigurace a lighttpd se neda konfigurovat temi .htaccess soubory, ty konfiguracni volby se pisou do hlavniho confu nebo do confu ve slozce pro dilci konfiguraci
<mororo> vse mam vyzkouseno na ubuntu a jede mi to v pohode :) 
<mirda> tak fajn:)
<mororo> diky určitě to zkusím :) ale dneska jsem vyčerpán :) 
<mororo> diky moc
<mirda> nz
<mororo> ahoj, ma nekdo zkusenosti s Trinity?
<mororo> mě napadlo že bych ho zkusil nainstalovat na ubuntu ktere uz mam nainstalovane ale vypada to ze neni na verzi 14
<mororo> nechce se mi to cele preinstalovavat a pritom vracet, jde nejak udelat obraz disku ze bych ho pak z externiho disku pripadne presunul kdybych nebyl s tim distrem spokojenej
<mororo> nebo grafickym prostredim
<mororo> jsem totalni BFU a zvladam si jen nainstalovat apache :) pres terminal 
<mororo> aha mirda je tady jsem te prehlidl 
<mororo> nakonec na to kaslu a chci to udelat protoze pa se k tomu nedokopu :-D 
<mirda> virtualbox
<mirda> tam si udelej virtualni stroj s cimkoli co chces
<mororo> dobre tak ja to tam vyzkousim a uvidim zda mi to bude víc vyhovovat :) to me nenapadlo 
<mirda> https://www.trinitydesktop.org/wiki/bin/view/Documentation/UbuntuBinaryInstallation
<mirda> ubuntu 14.04 neni na te strance ale polozil jsem dotaz do jejich irc kanalu tak snad mi odpovi
<potion> mororo: alebo clonezilla (bootovacie usb/CD) , s tou spravis obraz sucastneho disku
<mirda> nekomplikoval bych si to diskotekou pokud tomu moc nerozumim
<mirda> virtualbox je na testy lepsi
<potion> jj to urcite, to len k tomu scim sa da obraz disku spravit :)
<mirda> ja pouzivam na klonovani disku dd ale to fakt chce vedet co delas jinak muzes prijit o data, nejaky clonezilly me nezajimaji
<mirda> jdu spat, dobrou noc
#ubuntu-cz 2015-09-26
<nevedko> páni potrebujem poradiť... nejaky fileserver kde si môžemn odložiť data cca 1TB tak aby ich po pol roku nezmazali za nesťahovanie.. thanks
<nevedko> jaaaaj a malo by to byť free :D
#ubuntu-cz 2016-09-26
<MichalP> Zdravim, nema tady nekdo skill s flashem UT do meizu MX4?
#ubuntu-cz 2017-09-27
<jCuomi> hi, anyone around?  I'd need quick help with a very offtopic question
<jCuomi> (just a translation of 1 word)
#ubuntu-cz 2018-09-27
<thonda> Zdravim... neni tu nahodou nejaky elektro-bastlir?
